# Yeah... Halloween is coming



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok I finally got my black wings to be a deathly fallen angel with blood and all... ^^ I am so happy. My mom bought them for me and that makes me thrilled. Oh yes not to mention Halloween night I will be dancing away at Draculas Ball with friends! Yeah! I am just excited this will be the best Halloween ever!

Whatcha guys doing for Halloween?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Scaring kids and handing out candy.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Just handing out candy to the hand full of TOT'ers we get here.*


----------

